# my reup medicann appointment is next week...



## babysas (Apr 15, 2012)

so my medicann app is next week and im a bit nervous...

some background....

i have ptsd and extreme social anxiety....i have been on ssi for the last 4 years...

with the help of cannabis....i no longer take any pills...witch i think is awesome...

so...the only proof is my paperwork from social security stating i get SSI benefits,my original "award" letter (one that says i have ptsd) from four years ago.....and a letter from nov of last year....telling me i have to some see the doctor (and i did and i am still getting SSI)

you think i will be OK?
thinking about it is getting me worked up....


----------



## mygirls (Apr 19, 2012)

babysas said:


> so my medicann app is next week and im a bit nervous...
> 
> some background....
> 
> ...


you will be ok..


----------



## babysas (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah i was...upped my limit too...


----------



## intensive (Apr 23, 2012)

LMAO

and that explains california in a short thread.

cheers


----------

